#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month - Housemaster

## Nazgul

Twas the month which held Christmas and on RPA,
The staff were celebrating in their usual way.
Time once again when we honour one member
The Member of the Month for the month of December. 

I won't say he's wonderful, in fact he's quite strange,
In fact some of y'all might think him deranged.
He is indeed awesome and completely insane.
With comments and thoughts to confound your poor brain.

Our Member of the Month we hold him quite dear,
Despite the fact his father thinks him queer.
So I should stop writing now but that would be a disaster,
As there's so much to say about this dude named Housemaster.

You may have first met him when you were just new,
And post in your intro thread is what he would do.
And the things that he said would surely make you smile,
Or make you scream and run for no less than a mile.

The guy in the kilt from Canadaland.
Who shows skills as an artist that are really quite grand.
And if you should think dear House is a phony,
You should check out the ways that he can draw a cool pony

As a writer he's like a model who's dressed to the nines
Until Kingdom Comes is one place he shines.
Yes there's been others, a few more than some,
And they all make us anxious for whatever's to come.

If you are sad and all full of dread,
You could get a good chuckle from House's ask thread.
Though he may not give you a truly straight answer,
They'll make you die laughing as if you had cancer.

So raise up your glasses and let out a cheer,
This month Housemaster's the reason we're here.
And nothing I've said here was the least bit a crock,
And the whole world should know that Housemaster, you rock!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Housemaster, you're the
Most hilarious guy I
Have ever seen here.

HOUSEMASTER HAIKU AND CONGRATZ, SON.

----------


## Housemaster

Ace, your haiku rocks
mine don't really make much sense,
refrigerator.

My face is filled with smile  :C::

----------


## Storm

Congrats HouseMaster!

In honor of December holiday, I just wanted to give you Twas The Night Before Christmas:

Twas the night before Christmas when all through the house
 I searched for the tools to hand to my spouse.
 Instructions were studied and we were inspired,
 In hopes we could manage "Some Assembly Required."

The children were quiet (not asleep) in their beds,
 While Dad and I faced the evening with dread:
 A kitchen, two bikes, Barbie's town house to boot!
 And, thanks to Grandpa, a train with a toot!

We opened the boxes, my heart skipped a beat....
 Let no parts be missing or parts incomplete!
 Too late for last-minute returns or replacement;
 If we can't get it right, it goes in the basement!

When what to my worrying eyes should appear,
 But 50 sheets of directions, concise, but not clear,
 With each part numbered and every slot named,
 So if we failed, only we could be blamed.

More rapid than eagles the parts then fell out,
 All over the carpet they were scattered about.
 "Now bolt it! Now twist it! Attach it right there!
 Slide on the seats, and staple the stair!
 Hammer the shelves, and nail to the stand."
 "Honey," said hubby, "you just glued my hand."

And then in a twinkling, I knew for a fact
 That all the toy dealers had indeed made a pact
 To keep parents busy all Christmas Eve night
 With "assembly required" till morning's first light.

We spoke not a word, but kept bent at our work,
 Till our eyes, they went bleary; our fingers all hurt.
 The coffee went cold and the night, it wore thin
 Before we attached the last rod and last pin.

Then laying the tools away in the chest,
 We fell into bed for a well-deserved rest.
 But I said to my husband just before I passed out,
 "This will be the best Christmas, without any doubt.

Tomorrow we'll cheer, let the holiday ring,
 And not have to run to the store for a thing!
 We did it! We did it! The toys are all set
 For the perfect, most perfect, Christmas, I bet!"

Then off to dreamland and sweet repose I gratefully went,
 Though I suppose there's something to say for those self-deluded...
 I'd forgotten that BATTERIES are never included!

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Congrats Housemaster, you deserve it!  :love:

----------


## CALYPSO

eeeeee! Congratulations Housemaster! It's about time you get this! You deserve it!  :-hurr-:

----------


## Kris

I approve of his winning.

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you Housemaster!  You deserve it!  ::):

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Housemaster!!!  You totally rock!!!

----------


## SQJ

Wow, I figured that the funniest guy on RPA would have taken the spot of Member of the month already! It's about time.

Jeff winger aproves man! 

Stay awesome dude becuase that is what you are.

----------


## Rhomeo

:=D:  I approve of this thread  :=D: 

Bout' time you got this Housemaster, I expected you to get this a few hundred yonks ago. Congrats!

----------


## Tune

^^ Looks like RPA approves. Congratulations, Housemaster! <3 Well deserved.

----------


## Housemaster

Zomgurd!!!

I want to write an absurd elaborate message... But I only have my phone at the moment. 

STILL I THANK YOU ALL! OH GOD MY CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Raindrop

Congratulations Housemaster.
How awesome for you and all that.  ::):  Yeeeaaaaaaah! Woooooh!

... >_>  ::):

----------


## Snotgirl

You totally effin deserve it dude!
WTFuck happened anyway?

----------


## Alice

HOUSEEEEEEEEEMAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSTEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

YOU ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


YOU DESERVE THIS SO MUCH. <333333333

----------


## V

Congrats House  :=D:

----------


## Kris

> Wow, I figured that the funniest guy on RPA would have taken the spot of Member of the month already! It's about time.


We wanted him to work harder  :-that_king-:

----------


## Merry

:B(:  what Kris said....

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations dear!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Storm

*Hands HouseMaster the Rainbow Charmin*

----------


## CALYPSO

> 




Spoiler: Housemaster at the moment! 









 :-goodz-:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

EEEEEEE!

And in light of the season, I bid some christmas wishes!



Spoiler: Click for Beautiful wishes

----------


## Kris

And here I was sure you'll draw some Pony for us...

----------


## Housemaster

> And here I was sure you'll draw some Pony for us...


That's for _later...._

_*Work in progress*_

----------


## Kris

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :=D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## mcstringer

Welcome to the Member of the Month Club.

One of Us, One of Us, One of Us, One of Us,  One of Us...

----------


## Black

Now I get to comment on your MotM thread. Ying yang. Clearly this is was pre-ordained. Congrats House!  :=D: 

...

One of us.

----------


## Housemaster

One of you eh?

_*absorbs the power of all the previous MotMs*_



_*becomes a MotM God*_

----------


## Black

> One of you eh?
> 
> _*absorbs the power of all the previous MotMs*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*becomes a MotM God*_


This joke Would've been great with the emperor. T.T

----------


## Merry

funny what comes up when you type housemaster into google  ::XD::

----------


## Samara

Yay! Congrats!


Kharn approves of this message and wishes you season greetings with homemade blood-nog and skull cookies. ^^ And he also bought along some carolers(sp) too! ^^

----------


## Housemaster

Carolling from SPACE MARINES?!? 

*FUCK YEAH*

Here's a gif to display how pleased I am

----------


## Enigma

Gooble Gobble one of us....

Watch out for the loving cup.

----------


## Wattz

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, HOUSEMASTERRRR!!!!! 

*throws confetti*



Spoiler: Truth lies within.

----------


## Kris

This is how I felt when I heard House is the MotM

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

A BLUEBUDDIES ADVERTISEMENT!

WHAT I ALWAYS WANTED!!!

----------


## Merry

I knew that you did!  :*dancer*:  
Love those little blue guys!

----------


## StormWolf

*Well done, old chap!*

----------


## richelle_as

Congrats on MotM Housemaster! I may not know you yet, but hopefully will soon! Take care and great job!

----------


## Black

doomed

----------


## Housemaster

> *Well done, old chap!*


The gif was broken, but once I peeked at the url I knew which one it was  :monacle: 


Made for a fearsome and exuberant gif! 




> Congrats on MotM Housemaster! I may not know you yet, but hopefully will soon! Take care and great job!


Why thank you! It's still a mystery weather or not you'll enjoy my antics or quiver in fear... :*frozen*:  Either way, many thanks for your kind message of kinding kindness, with a pudding of kind for dessert.




> doomed


 :poke:

----------


## Housemaster

Just watched Kris's video she posted... seriously, what the actual fuck?

----------


## V

> Just watched Kris's video she posted... seriously, what the actual fuck?


.... I was like it can't be that bad..... but I was wrong. 

But then again it is Kris  :-goodz-:

----------


## Evil Troy

Congratulations!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

----------


## Housemaster

> Congratulations!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thank you

THANK YOU!!!

*THANK YOU!!!*

----------


## Housemaster

Question: That neat wee title below my name... do I now have control of that?  :C::

----------


## Black

after december yes.

----------


## Black

Also, DOOOOOOMED!

----------


## Housemaster

DOOOOOOMED!?!?!?! OH NO WHY!?!?

 :-byo-:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris

> Question: That neat wee title below my name... do I now have control of that?


Once the month is over you'll gain the option to choose something to be written there and the admins will write it for you  :=D: 


and where's that pony you promised?

----------


## Housemaster

> Once the month is over you'll gain the option to choose something to be written there and the admins will write it for you 
> 
> 
> and where's that pony you promised?


Don't worry... you'll get the ponies

ponies...

*PONIES...*

*MORE THEN ONE!!!!*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Storm

> Don't worry... you'll get the ponies
> 
> ponies...
> 
> *PONIES...*
> 
> *MORE THEN ONE!!!!*


Now I want a pony  :~silent~:

----------


## SQJ

I Jeff Winger feel I haven't said enouhg about how awesome housemaster is.....
...........
.........
......
....
...

I'm okay with that

No seriously I promise to drop a Jeff winger speech. 
I just need to remind myself of all the canadian actors I can take down in my speech
Half my speech in my head starts with Ryan Renalds  :XD:

----------


## Mary Sue

CONGRATS HOUSEMASTA!  ::D: 

Don't think this means I'll be going easy on you in the rap battles...
Got some good raps coming... >_>

BUT CELEBRATE DUDE!

----------


## Alice



----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

My name is Ama Zing?

----------


## Black

Yes.

----------


## Kris

> Don't worry... you'll get the ponies
> 
> ponies...
> 
> *PONIES...*
> 
> *MORE THEN ONE!!!!*


*Le Gasp*

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Black

Doomed

----------


## Mary Sue

We should be making YOU ponies, house!  ::D:

----------


## Merry

:D::   no.. .he makes them so much better though!

----------


## Mary Sue

You don't think House deserves a pony he didn't have to make? <.<

----------


## Housemaster

I don't care how badly disfigured it'd be... if someone made me a pony I'd love it FWOEVAR AND EVAR!

----------


## Black



----------


## Mary Sue

I'm making you a pony!  ::D:

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Mary Sue

Hahahahaha!

My first ever pony and it's of HOUSE MASTER! 

Truly there is no greater honor for you.  :XD: 

Kidding! It probably sucks in comparison to your's. I'll upload it tomorrow or in a few days. Depending on when I can get to a scanner.  :C::

----------


## Housemaster

Do what I do and just take a picture, lol

----------


## Mary Sue

I only have my phone camera and it will make it so blurry you won't know it's a pony!

I have to fix it anyway.... I kind of didn't know guy ponies has square noses... so I gave your pony a cute little round one.  :XD:

----------


## Housemaster

> I have to fix it anyway.... I kind of didn't know guy ponies has square noses... so I gave your pony a cute little round one.


You say that as if round noses are bad  :-shock-:

----------


## Mary Sue

::blink::  It's not that they're bad! I just read a little thing that guy ponies had square muzzles. 

I'm sorry!  :T_T:

----------


## Housemaster

I don't care if it's a guy or girl pony... if it's a pony, I'll be absurdly happy!

----------


## Black

Merry Christmas.

----------


## Housemaster

> Merry Christmas.

----------


## Black

> 


Yes

----------


## Kris



----------


## Tune

I have one thing to say to that....



Spoiler:  









... Wait, wrong term,  :(s_evil):  or is it?

----------


## Kris



----------


## Housemaster

_*I felt this connects somehow with the recent posts*

*If you think it doesn't, then you know where I'm going with this...*_

----------


## Kris

....

This is the day I bow to you.

----------


## Housemaster

And here I am, thinking on how to abuse this power...

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

I was thinking about making a new thread, but why do that when there's a perfectly good thread right here?

I'm going to be away for a coupla days. That should be ample time to release all the hatred you have towards me into vast amounts of angered screams and insulting PMs (which I have no doubt will be deleted before I return).

TA-TA, GONNA PARTY WIT MAH FAMARY!

----------


## Storm

*Goes deep in thought of ebil things to post, gets a head ache*

Eeeep, this is why I leave the thinking to trained professionals  ::D: 

Have a blast

----------


## Housemaster

Professional thinking is quite the profession... grant you, they often get hired by people who end up getting shit done... and not by any branch of government...

----------


## Merry

*clings to House*  nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 
You can't GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## V

:D::   :D::  

Leaving! But how will you celebrate the rest of your month!

----------


## Housemaster

... I left two days ago and just got back  :-byo-: 

UNLESS YOU WANT ME GONE FOREVER!!!!

----------


## V

:=D:  

Well then Celebrate this!

----------


## Mary Sue

HOUSE MASTER'S PONY IS DONE!

Just gotta scan him tomorrow.  :C::

----------


## Housemaster

_*Housemaster has a possible aneurism due to excitement*_

----------


## Staplers

I just popped in to say that Mr. Housemaster is a very silly man. Far too silly for such an honourable award as this.

There must have been some sort of mistake dear Administrators! Hark! His worthiness is clearly mistaken!

... and also he keeps hiding my car keys...

----------


## Black

Doomed.

----------


## Kris

He just got back for the last day of this month to give us the pony he promised.

Right?!

*Shifty eyes*

----------


## Housemaster

WAT? THIS ISN'T LOCKED YET!?!?!? I CLAIM LAST POST!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## Black

Its the 31st. Not the 1st.

----------


## Housemaster

That doesn't stop the mods from giving the next month's award!

And screw you Tyler for trying to steal what's rightfully mine!!!!

----------


## Black

You dont get your title yet buddy.
Ti's not the first o the month.

----------


## Storm

Wow, MoTH threads are locked in Jan?  Wow, I wouldn't try to steal the last post (since I had to return the batteries  ::D: )


Muh ha ha ha ha *cough* ha ha *wheeze* ha ha

----------


## Mary Sue

I totally meant to post this last night! BUUUUT!!!!



Spoiler: ALL BEHOLD JESTER! Housesmaster's very own pony! 









Sorry it's so bad....I'm not good at drawing animals and I've never drawn a pony before!  :XD:

----------


## Wattz

> I totally meant to post this last night! BUUUUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ALL BEHOLD JESTER! Housesmaster's very own pony! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a SWEET ASS PONY.

Holy shit, it's so awesome, oh man.

----------


## Housemaster

OMFG!!!! Jester pony is best pony!

All of my smiles go to you Mary Sue!

----------


## Black

? Its jan! PEOPLE BE SLACKN OFF!

Also 18 days till I turn 18. how quaint.

----------


## Mary Sue

The next version will be better and done in GIMP! :P

----------

